# combining your own organic fertilizer



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

saw a post that gave a recipe on a organic mix.included soy bone alfalfa and kelp meal with chicken manure mix.gave the pounds to add per k.is there a resource that can give estimates on the n-p-k levels of these products? I know my soybean bag lists percentages of protein,fat,fiber and ash,but how do I figure nitrogen content?any resources or help is appreciated.also would appreciate any other mixes you all use.thank you very much


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

ram82 said:


> saw a post that gave a recipe on a organic mix.included soy bone alfalfa and kelp meal with chicken manure mix.gave the pounds to add per k.is there a resource that can give estimates on the n-p-k levels of these products? I know my soybean bag lists percentages of protein,fat,fiber and ash,but how do I figure nitrogen content?any resources or help is appreciated.also would appreciate any other mixes you all use.thank you very much


The following is my mix based on my soil test results. Organic fertilizer mixture (Soybean meal, Alfalfa meal, Compost chicken manure, Kelp meal and Bone meal) at 7-9 lbs/M. It calculates to about .25 lb N/M. Because my soil is on the sandy side, I plan to apply that every 2 weeks. If I can only do it monthly, I will double to 15-20 lbs per K. If you want more nitrogen, add Blood meal or Feather meal to the mix (Just not a lot). You can get the NPK for each on internet.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I'd love to do this... buy always struggle with how to spread these.

I've spread alfalfa pellets with a pull-behind spreader but it wasn't great....

There's got to be some "hack" for an affordable way to spread non-granulate solids.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I saw this on @Austinite lawn journal and it seems really interesting. You can custom blend your own organic fertilizer. Not sure how they spread but I imagine it would be easier than spreading alfalfa pellets.

https://www.gardenmaker.com/start-from-scratch


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

craigdt said:


> I'd love to do this... buy always struggle with how to spread these.
> 
> I've spread alfalfa pellets with a pull-behind spreader but it wasn't great....
> 
> There's got to be some "hack" for an affordable way to spread non-granulate solids.


Before putting in a spreader, I combine it in a big plastic tub. As I add an ingredient, I mist it with my hose. This helps with the dust. I have no problem with it going through my spreader. So far, I have timed it right before rain came to water it in. If necessary, I will water it in with a hose. But, I have a small lawn.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

ruxie88 said:


> craigdt said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to do this... buy always struggle with how to spread these.
> ...


how do you store your materials?leave them in bag or bucket?am trying out gama lids but read on another post if you don't put Vaseline on gaskets they don't last.i would also rather use a snap on lid to a five gallon bucket since its cheaper.hope you can share your experience.thank you for help thus far


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

ram82 said:


> how do you store your materials?leave them in bag or bucket?am trying out gama lids but read on another post if you don't put Vaseline on gaskets they don't last.i would also rather use a snap on lid to a five gallon bucket since its cheaper.hope you can share your experience.thank you for help thus far


I store them in air-tight dog food containers in the garage for now. We will see if it maintains during the summer when it is 90 degrees with high humidity. May have to move inside. Though by that time, i will be low or out of most of it. I will switch to urea for the Fall Blitz.


----------

